# What's the most you've ever spent on a game?



## Zireael (Nov 17, 2016)

So another thread got me thinking - what's the largest amount of money you've ever spent on a game? This is sometimes a tough confession to make (even to yourself), but I firmly believe there's no shame in spending money on something you enjoy. Share your experiences, maybe you're a diehard amiibo collector for one particular game? A subscription based online multiplayer? Or maybe you just really wanted that limited collectors master super rainbow edition preorder or whatever?

For me personally, I think the most I've ever spent on any one title was ?200 over a period of 3-4 years playing Tera. I used to play pretty hardcore and on a regular basis, even investing in their elite subscription for a few months. The biggest draw for me with that game was the cosmetics... I just LOVE costumes and creating outfits. I get a lot of satisfaction out of that for some reason. Nowadays I don't play the game anywhere near as much as I used to, I felt the content got far too easy and that's probably a good thing because it's saving my wallet lol...

Still though, I have fond memories of that game and I regret nothing. 

Stories pls.


----------



## Joy (Nov 18, 2016)

I remember dumping a lot of money in this website called Meez a very long time ago.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2016)

$210 on Overwatch or $6 Billion on Runescape membership


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 18, 2016)

Like, over ?300 on ROBLOX.
I regret everything.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 18, 2016)

That's hard to say... possibly League of Legends of CS:GO but I haven't really spent much on either of those. I suppose that if you count Fire Emblem: Fates as one game, then I bought Conquest, Birthright, and Revelations.


----------



## Bunlily (Nov 18, 2016)

Probably ~$500 in Tera in the past 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 18, 2016)

500 bucks on Garou: Mark of the Wolves.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 18, 2016)

On an online game? Nothing. It's a complete waste of money.


----------



## Tao (Nov 18, 2016)

On a single purchase I've never spent more than regular retail.

I played World of Warcraft from WotLK release to a few months into MoP though without really taking much of a break from it at all, so whatever that adds up to.




Mariah said:


> On an online game? Nothing. It's a complete waste of money.



Not really. I would rather pay a subscription to something that is well maintained, provides regular content updates and (most importantly) limits what I can do in game solely on my own ability rather than being gated behind separate paywalls.

F2P/P2W online games are often trash for a reason.


----------



## Solus (Nov 18, 2016)

I think I spend more than $150 dollars on Final Fantasy XIV. I bought the game THREE times, paid for a wedding, and a character makeover potion.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the most I've ever spent on a game was around $70 for the Sims 4. I was ... kind of disappointed. Not worth that much.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2016)

Probably on some LE for PS Vita way back, I'd guess around $80+ at least


----------



## Nkosazana (Nov 20, 2016)

Over like 3 years over ?1000 on League of legends...SKINS GET WINS XD


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 21, 2016)

Let's see...I played Final Fantasy XI for 6 years. The monthly sub for that game was 11 bucks so that was 792 dollars. I played Aion for a year, when it first came out that had a monthly sub of 10 bucks 120 on monthly sub, and probably 200-300 on in game crap for that game. I'm currently playing Final Fantasy 14 and my monthly sub for that game is 15 bucks a month and I've played it roughly for 2 years so 360 bucks, and probably 100-200 on the cash shop items. I did also play WoW for a bit but roughly maybe for a month or two at a time so that one doesn't count.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

I've spent a lot of RuneScape membership... Totally worth it lmao ~

I bought all The Sims 3 expansion packs recently. That was pretty costly.

I stopped playing World of Warcraft last year, but I spent a lot on membership for that. And I also bought three mounts (Winged Guardian, Warforged Nightmare, and Heart of the Aspects). I kind of miss WoW, but I don't think I could ever get back into it.


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 27, 2016)

The most I've ever spend on a game was when I actually bought the game. Other than that I don't really spend any extra money on getting things like add ons.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 29, 2016)

six years of wow sub.


----------



## ellarella (Nov 29, 2016)

i probably spent about 300€ on league of legends, but those were during my drinking days and don't count


----------



## Pug (Dec 1, 2016)

almost 400 on league, only like $40 on overwatch lootboxes and ummm i used to spend a lot on imvu when i was like 10


----------



## vel (Dec 2, 2016)

League of Legends, over 100$, probably 150$? My family are people that spend big on video games, and most of my rp were from Christmas presents, or a gift for myself.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 5, 2016)

The LE for Mortal Kombat X. It was roughly $98 I believe when I purchased it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2016)

$400 on an app I don't even play anymore... Addiction is an awful thing.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 5, 2016)

If you count all of the sims 2 and sims 3 packs as one thing, those would definitely be the most.
otherwise, just like $60 when a game just came out. I don't play really any subscription games, and I haven't bought any retro games that cost a lot either lol


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 5, 2016)

I've spent $155 on Guild Wars 2 so far.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 8, 2016)

I've spent well over $100 on Spiral Knights. Team Fortress 2 is a close second. Ironically, they're both free-to-play.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2016)

Let the shame begin! I once spent... oh lord, at least a few hundred on this really stupid carnival game, it was when I had gotten my first job so money was like... meaningless to me, I just spent it and spent it... but it was this stupid little carnival app where you build this fair/carnival thing, and like everyday I would spend money on the "coins" for it to get the new cool items... it was horrible, I quit the game after a while because I was like "Why am I doing this omfg!?" thankfully I wised up but like, it was stupid.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 11, 2016)

I buy the Sims 4 expansion packs and usually buy them when they come out. Not too sure how expensive they are and I don't really want to know how much I've spent on them lol.


----------



## Kilth (Dec 11, 2016)

Think Guild Wars 2 took most of my money for just skins or other cash items, still playing only not hardcore anymore. After that it's money for Minecraft server which is down at the moment because I dont really have time to keep it running. Most expensive game was FFXV since I wanted the slime Ps4 version €370 xD for a collector's edition €100 Tales of Xillia 1/Xillia 2/FFXIII-2 crystal edition. 
I really love collection CE's it's just that they get more expensive I think. Wanted the new NieR game, figure looks lovely but €190 is a bit to much for me.


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 11, 2016)

It's a tie between FE: Fates and Europa Universalis IV. I've spent a good $100 on both games. Although, EU IV will become the more expensive one as I keep buying expansions....


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 11, 2016)

well the sims 2 since I bought all the eps and a bunch of stuff packs


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I was stupid and bought games for consoles I don't even have anymore right when they came out. I spent like $60 on Skyrim (which isn't an exorbitant amount) for xbox but it's like $5 on steam most of the time now so I really regret not waiting a little bit.


----------



## Khei (Dec 12, 2016)

Most I've spent was $140 USD, I think it was, for the "Post-Apocalyptic" Edition of The Last of Us.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 13, 2016)

*



*stress laughing*

Oh gosh... I've spent hundreds of dollars on Mabinogi...  The graphics were crap, but the game was so freaking fun and I only bought permanent stuff~  I don't actually feel shame about this one at all, I loved this and I still hope to return some day when I have more free time.

The ones I'm actively ashamed of is a really really really... uh... cliche... dating sim game called My Candy Love.  I hate the plot, but I enjoy the characters, and I spent a chunk of my xmas money a few years ago on getting more action points to continue in a story that I found repulsive..?  Similarly shameful, I really love these cute little phone games called "Moe Can Change" and "Dream Girlfriend"  (yeah, the premise is about as creepy as you'd imagine) but I love raising sims~  Not to mention the girlfriend one is animated and it's really charming (when you aren't thinking of the creeping "raising a girlfriend" thing.... that.... nah... nope.)  But... I spent real money to dress up my app girl...? like... more than I realized.  It did the micro-payment thing, and over the course of a year I'd spent... just an absurd amount on her without realizing it.  I changed from having a game budget to having a "Don't you F***ing dare spend any money on an app".  I pay for college, this is not something I should have ever spent money on.

Though if you look at how much I spend on my AC amiibo cards over time... I'm sure I've spent hundreds on ACNL-- which would be fine with me, except eventually we'll get a new installment of the game that might not serve as nice of a function.  EUGH.  I'm generally good with my money I swear, lol.  But when I get super super into something the budget that I allow myself tends to go away fast... .___.;;

Edit:  WOW.  Lots of typos!  I didn't sleep well 




​*


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

When I had my first job as a teenager and flung money around super carelessly because I had no expenses, I remember sending $400 in "donations" to a private Ragnarok Online server, and even the owner of said server was like "Gurl you need to stop" lmao

I think that definitely takes the cake. Other MMOs might be coming up close on RO's heels though because the hubs and I play together and have to buy two copies of every expansion for whatever we're into at the time T_T


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

Through the lifetime of Free realms I have spent the upwards of 300 dollars on it. Only game I have really put money onto. Of course, it was regrettable once they closed the game down for good ;^;


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm very very stingy when it comes to my money, so the most expensive game I purchased was Final Fantasy XV. It was some deluxe edition and it came with Kingsglaive. Think it was like 90 bucks, which really isn't that bad at all compared to those decked out $200+ collector editions of games that come with books and figures and soundtracks and other cool junk. Back in the dark ages, I recall spending wayyyy too much money on League of Legends, which I greatly regret. I'm fairly certain I must've spent at least $1000 on RP.....

EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot about my past Sims obsession....Not even going to bother trying to figure out how much money I spent on all those expansions & stuff packs between Sims 1 to 3, it'd hurt too much.


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 28, 2016)

Probably buying Amiibo Festival and all its accompanying amiibos at full price. So about $265? I just couldn't help how cute all the amiibos were!


----------



## momiji345 (Dec 28, 2016)

The most i spend $50 each On Pokemon games (Y/Omega Ruby/moon) stupid Canada tax..makes it more  expensive


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 28, 2016)

Not counting MMO subscriptions, Final Fantasy X. I've bought every version of it so far, along with each strategy guide to go with them.


----------



## Pullunda (Dec 28, 2016)

I think I spent at least around 200€ on Guild Wars 2, even more. I mean I really liked the game back then, but I should really have saved my money on something else.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jan 4, 2017)

Believe it or not but Destiny. I used to play it with my best friend on Xbox 360 before I got the One. She persuaded me to buy the Taken King expansion which cost about ?40 so I was like "Sure, I've got money." and that was that. Then she showed me some emotes on my Xbox One and when she left I bought some silver to afford all the emotes she showed me just to spite her as she pissed me off days before. That cost me about ?7 or ?8 to obtain the silver.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 4, 2017)

I used to be a huge Rock Band player. I've spend a LOT (more than I'd like to admit) on DLC, high end instruments, etc. 

Only reason I stopped really was the series' conversion to Xbox One/PS4 with Rock Band 4. I was an Xbox 360 player but I have no interest in buy an Xbox One, so my songs won't convert over nor could I use my current instruments if I were to buy the PS4 version. Plus it sounds like Rock Band 4 isn't that great anyways, so...


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 7, 2017)

- Fire Emblem Fates (including additional storylines and DLC)
- Hyrule Warriors Legends Limited Edition & DLC
- Bravely Default Deluxe Edition
- Bravely Second Deluxe Edition
-- Every Skylanders Starter Pack for Wii, Wii U & 3DS


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Highest game purchase on a game was $90 on Destiny + all the expansions. :T
In game stuff, the most I would spend is $20.


----------



## CuteTape (Jan 13, 2017)

i've spent about a thousand on Team Fortress 2 :O


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

Super Smash Bros for Wii U. $4.99 per DLC character. That's the most I've ever spent on a game so far.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 19, 2017)

Probably on a Pokemon game since those are usually the most expensive games I purchase. So like, $60ish.


----------



## misakixx (Jan 19, 2017)

i probably spent 100+ euros on stardoll, not even sure if it counts as a game but... :/


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 19, 2017)

I've dropped hundreds on Overwatch for lootboxes. Only during the events though. Still....pretty bad. x_x


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 19, 2017)

I've spent an OBSCENE amount on all the Amiibo cards I've been getting for Animal Crossing...Probably around $150 or so.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 25, 2017)

I spent more money than I probably should have back when I played Shin Megami Tensei: IMAGINE, but I don't think it ended up coming out to more than maybe $150. 

Through a variety of bad luck regarding theft and in one case, destruction due to a guest's badly trained animal, I've also spent about $80 throughout my purchasing of four total copies of The World Ends With You.

Past that, I generally don't spend more than $60 on a game, and rarely that; I primarily play 3DS games, so that $40 price is pretty nice. Except in the case of the new Yoshi's Woolly World for the 3DS; for that, I did purchase the bundle, which ended up coming out to about $55.


----------



## Candlehearts (Jan 28, 2017)

Me and my friend spent like, 120 dollars on a copy of Rule of Rose... It's a SERIOUSLY rare game and it's one of our favorites like e-v-e-r. 
Similarly, we also went halfsies on the Japan-exclusive Fatal Frame 4 game for the Wii. I believe that one was around $80-90. Of course then they come out with a Fatal Frame for the WiiU in the US area but it was worth *u*


----------



## Rasha (Jan 28, 2017)

Digimon World 2
Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider III: Adventures of Lara Croft
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
The Sims Bustin' Out
The Sims 2
The Sims 2: Castaway
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy V
Pokemon X
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Monster Rancher Battle Card


that's all I can remember, I loved all these games and spent tons of hours on


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

most expensive i've bought are pokemon games so a little over 40 bucks


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm so ashamed to really admit something like this but I've spent about $3,800 on a Korean MMO called Elsword. I still play it today, and the money just kind of added up over the course of 4 years


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

I bought 3 full-priced Sims 3 DLCs which is very stupid, $40 for pets and $40 for weather like wtf.


----------



## Butasquash (Feb 19, 2017)

I bought all the Crash Bandicoot games I could get my grimey little paws on, and like 200$ something on Famicon games.

My friend spent 350$ on the Mighty No. 9 kickstarter lmao


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 19, 2017)

If we can include series, Kingdom Hearts because I bought the games and system to play them before the company decided, let's make bundle remakes for ps3 (which I don't have). Made me so mad. When I bought the last game new not as a remake it was years and years ago. Before the whole remakes all the time trend we have now.

Single game wise nothing impressive. Probably like $50 for Fallout 4 or something.
Wait no now I remember $65 for the Xenoblade game for Wii because it must have been good for that much right??? No. I hated it.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't remember the exact figure but I used to buy almost every collector's/limited edition games when I still had my PS3.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 25, 2017)

I see all these 100$ amounts and i'm here like... 
I've probably spent like 2500$+ last time I checked ( years ago ) on mabinogi. over a few years though but still


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

I can't think of any examples off the top of my head but I'm sure I've forked out a ridiculous amount of money for a ~special edition~ version of a game at some point


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 25, 2017)

Breath of the Wild pre-order for $80


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

The most I've spent on a game is $80, which I paid for the special edition of Uncharted 4.


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 4, 2017)

Probably The Sims 3. I bought a fair few expansion packs which costed just over ?100, and then I stopped playing shortly after I got them.


----------

